# Firearms on ship



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

As a young OS my father seved for two years on several HM Ocean Rescue Tugs from 1945-1947.He told me of an incident which occurred in Lisbon.There had been some grumbling amongst the crew about the food on board.This particular evening the cook served up pilchards and chips.My dad being a ever hungry teenager could see no wrong in this,especially whilst chips were on the plate.For the rest of the crew however this was the final straw and off they went to the Old Man's cabin,Dad following along to see the action.The captain met them at his door with a revolver in his hand,pointing it at the ring leader.As expected,he refused to listen to any complaints and could see nothing wrong with the food.I can't recall the outcome of the protest,but I do know nobody was shot!
Has any member heard of this incident or know of something similar?
(The gun that is,not the food!!)
Regards
Bob


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Robert Durrant said:


> As a young OS my father seved for two years on several HM Ocean Rescue Tugs from 1945-1947.He told me of an incident which occurred in Lisbon.There had been some grumbling amongst the crew about the food on board.This particular evening the cook served up pilchards and chips.My dad being a ever hungry teenager could see no wrong in this,especially whilst chips were on the plate.For the rest of the crew however this was the final straw and off they went to the Old Man's cabin,Dad following along to see the action.The captain met them at his door with a revolver in his hand,pointing it at the ring leader.As expected,he refused to listen to any complaints and could see nothing wrong with the food.I can't recall the outcome of the protest,but I do know nobody was shot!
> Has any member heard of this incident or know of something similar?
> (The gun that is,not the food!!)
> Regards
> Bob


In my early twenties and living in Liverpool, I became friendly with an old boy in his eighties. He used to prop up the bar at my local watering hole with a rolled cigarette made from thick twist pipe tobacco in his mouth and usually with a dewdrop emanating from his nose.

As I was prepared to listen to him he told me he had been a Master of various vessels in the past and had served his apprentiship on square rigged vessels. He was entertaining although I always took everything with a pinch of salt.

One of his stories concerned his first command - a steamship on a UK/USA run. As it was his first command he wanted everything to be smart and shipshape for entering harbour, presumably to present his vessel in a good light. Although the ship was still at sea the weather was calm and he ordered the Laskar crew to touch up the ships side and boot topping with paint. The Mate reported to him that the crew had refused his order and wished to know what he wanted done about it?

He ordered the Mate to assemble the crew in the well deck. He then went to his cabin and came out with a revolver and addressed them thus :- If you behave like men I will treat you fairly, if you don't obey orders it is mutiny and I will use this gun. He got the ships side painted!

I can see the smiles of disbelief forming but the story had a bite in the tail. When the old boy passed away a few years later, the person winding up his estate brought a pile of do***entation from his house. These do***ents consisted (amongst others) of a Masters certificate for both steam and sailing vessels, various pay off do***ents and later books plus various photographs of the old boy ,as a younger man in various very old style merchant naval uniforms. There were a couple of him in an antique uniform of a Master Mariner of the time he spoke about.

Amongst other do***entation was a diary and daily run time of the vessel he mentioned as having crew problems - some earlier do***entation surprised me greatly it records some of his trips on sail only vessels with occassional quicker transatlantic run times than later powered/combined ships

His tales all appeared to have been true - Oh ye of little faith. 


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi LouisB,
Many thanks for your reply,and what fascinating reading!I would have loved to have met him.My dad's ship was classed as Royal Navy and he spent about two years on these,I believe he as on a destroyer before these postings.After the tugs he was in merchant vessels,fishing vessels out of Lowestoft (both trawling and drifting) and also Trinity House light vessels.I would like to know were revolvers standing issues amongst captains of His Majesty's ships?Perhaps some body may help with this one.Once again many thanks Louis for taking interest in my query and for posting that fascinating piece of history.
Bob


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The revolver was more likely the old standard issue Webley,big heavy weapon. When I was about 10 years old I tried to cock my grandfathers that he had stuck away from the kids,however I found it and started playing with it,I could hardly hold it in both hand at that age.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

John Rogers said:


> The revolver was more likely the old standard issue Webley,big heavy weapon. When I was about 10 years old I tried to cock my grandfathers that he had stuck away from the kids,however I found it and started playing with it,I could hardly hold it in both hand at that age.


Hi John,

Yes you are probably correct. Without going into it too deeply I know of a certain Captain many years ago whose ship was in the stores basin of Singapore Naval Base. 

Either by accident or more likely by deliberate action a large snake hade been introduced into the wheelhouse. On discovery, the OM went to the safe and produced the issue Webley revolver, a huge cannon of a thing. After loading he then attempted to kill the snake without success but destroying most of the fitments on the bridge in the process. 

The snake was apparently eventually despatched by the Chinese Bosun with a shovel. Allegedly the biggest upset was not the damage done but indenting for replacement ammunition. There will be others reading this thread who will know of this incident and who was involved!


LouisB. (Scribe)

LouisB.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I was on a USNS Survey Vessel working in the Middle East to Singapore Area. The Captain's favorite movie was The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension. The Captain knew all of the lines and would appear in the Officer Lounge with the ships pistols and crossed bandoleer's. This did not clear the lounge at the start of the movie but when the action in the movie called for weapons drawn and the firing started the lounge clear of a spectators leaving the Captain alone with two weapons pointed at the screen. 

Joe


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

My first ship upon graduation from the school ship was a Victory Ship. We loaded a full load of cargo, and then sailed for Vietnam. This was early in the war, and the logistics hadn't caught up with the cargo needs yet. We were anchored out for about 40 days awaiting our berth at various harbors including Da Nang, Vung Tau, Manila, and Vung Tau again before finally getting up to Saigon to discharge at New Port. While we were anchored out, the captain called us and said he'd gotten some ammo for the 38 M&P and wanted to see if it worked. I'd been on the pistol team at school, and my classmate said "let Wally shoot, he was on the pistol team." We threw the likely target, and empty gin bottle over the side, and it drifted with the current while we decided who would be first to shoot. I was chosen, and the bottle must have been close to 50 yards away when it became my opportunity. I leveled down, drew a breath and sqeezed off a round and hit the bottle on the first try.........an absolutely once in a lifetime shot. I knew when to quit while I was ahead, and handed the pistol to the next candidate.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Not on board anything, but still quite alarming, about 3 years ago I found 3x9mm cartridge shells in the gutter in the main street of a small market town. I rang the police, and the dear lady who I spoke to asked me if a 9mm gun would be dangerous! I did take them down to the police station, but they seem bewildered that it was of concern in any way.(?HUH)


----------

